# A Quality Saucer!



## Hedgehog Swag (Feb 19, 2016)

Scrizzie is a runner and her favorite is the saucer. The issue is all the saucers at the stores and virtually all the on-line sites are the same cheap plastic versions Since March she has snapped three saucers so it was time to invest in a quality saucer.

Cant say enough about the differences. The new saucer is much heavier, spins with virtually no resistance and has spare parts that can be purchased.

This is the only one I found other than the cheapies -

http://www.exoticnutrition.com/trwhla14in.html


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

Wow it looks quite cool. I have been looking into finding Prudence more ways to exercise, I'll definitely think about this saucer wheel. My reason for not buying one before has always been that they look so cheaply made, but this one sounds high quality.


----------



## Hedgehog Swag (Feb 19, 2016)

I do not know if a saucer would be encouraging Prudence to run more but the day I got her a saucer was the last day she used the wheel. Finally took the wheel out of her pen. Might be worth getting the old pet store model as they are fairly inexpensive just to see if Prudence would like it.


----------

